# our new girl



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

my husband said ok to another one and i saw this girl and she looked so sad (well they all did) but her sky blue eyes just looked at me ....her gills looked alittle red but she is doing better.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

She is so cute! i love her....


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

thank you we named her Sky


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

not sure of her tail type sometimes i have trouble tell with the females .I just like her and wanted to give a good home .


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What a lovely little girl! She's a green marble PK ... my favourite <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow she is fantastic! She has a very beautiful fins! She is a Halfmoon. very lucky find!

Wow i want a white one like that she has a white body! my favorite and cellophanes just are so cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> What a lovely little girl! She's a green marble PK ... my favourite <3


Not plakat. Just Halfmoon.;-)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

she's so cute! i love her coloring! sea green (like on her fins) is my favorite color! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Not plakat. Just Halfmoon.;-)


No, she's a Plakat. 

Gorgeous!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup a beautiful PK girl!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'M SO JEALOUS ;-; We never find PK girls around here.... And especially none as beautiful as her! She's gorgeous ^_^


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks to all i did some read with ya'lls input and i now belive with you help that she is a halfmoon palkat her body is a little bigger then my others. i do thank everyone for your help...she starting to came out of that shyness in just 2 days she doesn't try and hide every time i go near her i hope she will show me her full flare of her tail soon. thanks again....


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I love the look on her face - - - she looks like she just realized she left her keys in her car lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> No, she's a Plakat.
> 
> Gorgeous!


Never mind, she is a plakat i can see from her anal fin now. 

I didnt notice it DH!:|:|


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

lol i took some more pic you can see her blue eyes and there are more in my album. sorry still new to this fourm cant seem to upload anythere pic on this one...


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

that ok thank you for the help


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

oooh she is soo cute - I couldnt of left her there either!
You are very lucky !!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I love cellos... and PK's...

Why does everyone have the luck of finding gorgeous little cellophane girls?!


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

thank that seems to be all we have at the walmart i work (PK girls ) in all diffent colors if i had the money i would do something like a rescue and adoption....just a thought.there is one good thing the new store set ups dont sell fish any more. i think our store and maybe one other in 50 miles are the only ones that still sale fish. they need to stop or take better care of them..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wolfdreamer said:


> thank that seems to be all we have at the walmart i work (PK girls ) in all diffent colors if i had the money i would do something like a rescue and adoption....just a thought.there is one good thing the new store set ups dont sell fish any more. i think our store and maybe one other in 50 miles are the only ones that still sale fish. they need to stop or take better care of them..


Wow you have Plakat females! at walmart lol thats so cool!! i like your walmart!


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

i will have to try and get some pic if i can the cam. on my phone doesn't work


----------

